

Hackers School of Business--Some School for Thought - NabweeklyCanada
http://nabweekly.ca/?p=2635
Nabweekly.ca wrote a warning about a University in Alberta Canada who teaches their students to hack computers, this, an actual course. I feel this course is teaching their students to not follow privacy rules and that hacking is a criminal offence. Read more on Nabweekly.ca
======
tptacek
spam account, flagged.

